# American moving to Portugal to study...possible?



## PanickedandStressed (Aug 25, 2013)

I've been so stressed out lately. For about the past three years or so, I've been sure that I most definitely want to spend my university (and hopefully many more) years in Portugal. Although this has always been clear to me, the details have always been something I've tried not to worry about too much (as I'm a big worrypot) and as senior year is now about to begin I'm finding myself very stressed and a bit upset. I'd like to study chemistry at U of Lisboa but I really feel scared when looking at all of these details about visas, residence permits, and the like. It also makes me scared because some countries are not very accepting of Americans coming in to their countries so I'm worried that (like the UK) tuition prices might be jacked up to deter me.


I've tried so hard to find proper information on attending a university as a foreigner there but really the only information they give is for ERASMUS students, which scares me more. I'm able to write Portuguese at a B1 level (and read at maybe a high B2 level thanks to Spanish classes for 13 years) and have the specialized vocabulary to get me through a chemistry degree...but everything else scares me so much. Money especially scares me as even though I can afford the costs to attend the school (assuming it's the same €1032 as it is for the other chem students at the uni) as well as airfare, transportation, and daily living costs... the rules involving residency permits and the like scare me to bits and I just have no idea where to begin or what to do besides panic. 

It's been stressing me out for so long..I know I should get in contact with the embassy but the service around where I live is awful and it'd really suck to get cut off in the middle of such an important conversation so I haven't gotten the chance yet. I'm very scared...is it still possible for me to fulfill this dream?  has anyone here been successful with this?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well until you contact University and ask some questions what's to worry about
Student Visa's are extremely straightforward and easy to apply for

Just contact the University of your choice and a couple of backups as you'd no doubt do in USA and start getting some concrete information so you can plan and enjoy instead of worrying about things you have no knowledge off

Don't know how hard you've been trying but lots of information out there

The University of Coimbra has extensive information in Portuguese & English for foreign students University of Coimbra - English Version

This site we use for grandchildren the only major difference is you would need a Study Visa and I believe Medical Insurance but you need to check that

ERAMUS ec-European Commission - The ERASMUS Programme – studying in Europe and more


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

It can be frightening to consider a big jump like this, especially to a country with a different language. However, you might find it comforting that many Portuguese people speak English. Canoeman has offered a couple of good links, take it one step at a time and reach out to the universities. Research and good planning, the same methods you apply to any research project. 
Best of luck and don't be afraid to ask questions of the universities or on this forum, there are good people who can help you find answers.


----------

